# Should I be taking Folic Acid?



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello All,

Im on my 3rd week of downregging and fingers crossed my little frosties will be put back in on the 16th April.

Should I be taking folic acid even though Im not making any eggs?

Just want to make sure I'm doing everything right this time

Thanks
Jackie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Jackie,

My understanding is that ideally you should take folic acid for up to 3 months before TTC, ordinarily to ensure that your body has good levels of it if and when you do get pregnant. It is very important to the developing baby so my best guess would be that regardless of whether you are 'growing' the eggs just now or having ET it will be valuable to your body. Either way it won't harm you because your body just excretes excesses of folic acid in your urine. I've been taking it now since July 2005 consistently and it hasn't done me any harm!

Good luck and hope you get that BFP this time    

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I completely agree with Elaine, ideally you should be taking folic acid for at least 3 months before ttc so I would start taking them asap if you're due FET soon.

I started taking folic acid (in the form of prenatal supplement) about 3mths before we started ttc in June 2003...so I've been taking it for almost 4 years now without any breaks !

Check out the sticky post at top of the Prenatal board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=43196.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks you two

Up until my last BFN I had been taking it for a couple of years.  And when I got the BFN i chucked out everything to do with TTC.  Daft I know but just felt so angry.

Think I will nip out now and buy some.

Thank you
Jackie


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yep definately reccomend taking them and 'WHEN' you get that BFP  you should keep taking them until at least 12 weeks 

Good luck
Deb


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jackie first of all good luck and best wishes to you and your db
I agree with the other girls defo take the folic I carried on
taking mine past the 12 weeks only by my own choice I 
think it was 14 weeks. I also drank pineapple juice(not from
concentrate) only a small glass with breakie and also a 
small handful of brazil nuts. They both contain nice things to
help prepare your womb lining. It seemed to work for me I didn't
try it on my 1st fet but I did for my 2nd . Our daughter is 9 weeks
old on friday. I want to wish you all the best and loads of positive
vibes   xxkitxx


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

HI,

thanks for all the positive thoughts.  I am really hoping a get a BFP this time.  I have been taking a couple of brazil nuts a day and have been doing accupuncture for the last 3 weeks.  And that really is the best thing going.  I just hope it works. 

But as we all know, anything is worth trying if it works

Elaine - Good luck with your next go, fingers crossed you get the BFP

Natasha, keeping my fingers crossed for you that you to get the BFP

Kit - Congratulations of the birth of your daughter,

CharliesMum - What a lovely baby bump, I look forward to seeing the baby pics of FF Gallery


Loads of love
Jacks


----------

